# DeRosa Serial #



## asshauler (Aug 17, 2007)

Where can I find the serial # on my late 80's SLX steel Super Prestige frame? I've looked all over this thing and I can't find one anywhere?

Thanks!


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

By hte late 80's all frames should have had serial numbers on the BB, early 80's did not necessarily have a serial number. Does yours perhaps a bolt-on plastic cable guide under the BB shell? If so, the serial number is often underneath.


----------



## asshauler (Aug 17, 2007)

It doesn't have a plastic cable guide, it has the two grooves cast into the B.B. shell. If you are standing with the bike upside down and the chainrings facing you there is a stamped 1 on the center of the shell. the shell also has 4 indentations that looks like wide squatty "L"s two up by the downtube and two back by where the chainstays come out. Surely I don't have frame #1???????


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

btw- the model designation is "Professional SLX".The "Super Prestige" decal celebrates Eddy Merckx's multiple winnings of the Super Prestige Pernod trophy while riding DeRosa built bikes.The award was somewhat akin to the current Pro Tour championship with points awarded from select premier events and calculated over the entire racing season. Francesco Moser became a winner of the Super Prestige trophy a few years later and a similar decal will subsequently adorn his own bikes after his retirement from racing.


----------

